# Shingles on penis? Herpes? Please help!



## cmom80 (Oct 18, 2006)

My husband has been having a lot of cold sores in the last few years. He gets them about once a month. Strangely, at the same time one appears, he also gets an itchy, red area above his eyebrow. He saw the doctor about it, and told me that the doc said the area was most likely "something like chickenpox that is related to herpes" (which, I take, is shingles?)

Anyway, he is having an outbreak of both right now, and also has an itchy, red area on his penis!! He is freaking out. I think it must be shingles and not herpes. (He is VERY careful when he has an outbreak of cold sores, washing his hands every few minutes and not touching any areas of his body.) But is it possible that herpes spread down there? Or would it be shingles? Or is it some other weird related thing?

And if it is shingles on his penis, am I in danger? (I've already had CP)

He has been taking Valtrex every day for about a month, missed ONE day, and all of this happened. It SUCKS.

If you have any ideas, please let me know.


----------



## hapersmion (Jan 5, 2007)

That's a confusing thing for your doctor to say. Maybe you could call him back and ask him what he was talking about? Have him use real words, maybe?









I don't know about the herpes/cold sore thing. It sounds like the doctor probably meant shingles, if he prescribed Valtrex?

If it is shingles, you're probably okay. You can't catch shingles. You could always take some vitamins (C, A, D, etc) to support your immune system if you're worried. Shingles happens when the latent chicken pox virus in you "wakes up" and starts causing problems, which is most likely to happen when you're run down and your immune system is weakened.


----------



## Maluhia (Jun 24, 2007)

Herpes of the genitals and mouth are separate beasts - look alike but you can't get one from the other.

That being said - a herpes outbreak of the genitals can happen during a time of stress - it certainly can and will for me.


----------



## hapersmion (Jan 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KailuaMamatoMaya* 
Herpes of the genitals and mouth are separate beasts - look alike but you can't get one from the other.

I've heard that you actually can get oral herpes on your genitals. They aren't the same as genital herpes, but you can get them down there. ?


----------



## zoe196 (Mar 20, 2007)

I heard you can get oral on genital as well. I have the oral kind and the one thing that works for me better than anything else (and I've tried just about everything!) is olive leaf extract. It' s antiviral and I believe it works for shingles too-- just looked at the book "olive leaf extract" by Dr. Morton Walker and it says there are 7 types of herpes virus including HSV 1 and 2 (genital and oral---doesn't mention if they are interchangable) and herpes zoster which causes shingles. And he says olive leaf is good to treat all 7.

good luck with whatever it may be!

Zoe, mamma to Thomas 01-06


----------



## athansor (Feb 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zoe196* 
I heard you can get oral on genital as well. I have the oral kind and the one thing that works for me better than anything else (and I've tried just about everything!) is olive leaf extract. It' s antiviral and I believe it works for shingles too-- just looked at the book "olive leaf extract" by Dr. Morton Walker and it says there are 7 types of herpes virus including HSV 1 and 2 (genital and oral---doesn't mention if they are interchangable) and herpes zoster which causes shingles. And he says olive leaf is good to treat all 7.

good luck with whatever it may be!

Zoe, mamma to Thomas 01-06

Is this something that you apply topically or take as a supplement?


----------



## cmom80 (Oct 18, 2006)

Now he thinks it is just jock itch.









I am making him see the doc tomorrow. It looks normal to me, but I don't want no funk.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## kate3 (May 4, 2007)

Quote:

Herpes of the genitals and mouth are separate beasts - look alike but you can't get one from the other.
This is actually incorrect. You most certainly can get Type 1 (oral) HSV on the genital area.

If your husband gets an "outbreak" on his genital area he can have it cultured and typed for HSV 1 or 2. The typing will tell you if it is indeed HSV and if so, what type. HSV does not always present like the classic, text book blisters. There are many atypical presentations that look like rashes, ingrown hairs, or minor fissures in the skin.

Of course, it could just be a rash









Good luck.


----------



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)

ok 1st off you CAN get genital herpes from oral herpes (ie cold sores!!!) and the other way around!!! it is a fact!

it might just be his bodys way of reacting to the virus.... do they look the same?


----------



## zoe196 (Mar 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *athansor* 
Is this something that you apply topically or take as a supplement?

It's a supplement, can get it in tincture or capsule form. The book I read recommends a tea but I have never seen it available as one-- unless you have an olive tree handy!

Zoe, mamma to Thomas 01-06


----------

